
Show HN: Stein – Use Google Sheets as a No-Hassle Database - shivensinha4
https://github.com/SteinHQ/Stein
======
gitgud
Pretty cool idea, looks like a really approachable way to instantly create a
basic CMS. It could also be great for client's to manage their own site
content too.

I see you have the GNU GPL-3.0 license. This is a bit of a deal breaker for a
lot of commercial purposes as it requires you to publish your source, is there
a specific reason for this?

~~~
shivensinha4
Oops! That was mainly because of legacy reasons, stakeholders' stuff. It was
later planned to update this before the release, which I conveniently missed

I'll be pushing an updated release in a few minutes. Thanks for pointing that
out.

